# Western New York Ret. Club



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Open callbacks: 4,5,7,8,12,13,14,15,17,20,21,22,23,27,30,31,33,35,37,40,42,43,44,46,48,49


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Any Derby results??


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Any derby results ???


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

all I know ais that Peter Mottola won the derby with Gracie (Grady X Arwen pup).

barb


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

Congrats Peter.
I heard that Warren Prices dog took 2nd in the derby.


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Amat. callbacks h2o blind: 2,3,4,5,6,7,11,12,13,15,16,20,21,22,23,26,29,31,33

Open callbacks to last: 4,7,8,12,13,14,22,23,27,30,35,40,46


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

anymore derby results ?


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Open: 1st-Tyson (new FC & Qual Natl Open)Alan Pleasant
2nd-Cree Jerry Younglove
3rd-Diesel Rick Millheim
4th-Doc Anne Marshall Or Alan Pleasant
RJ- Sprirt-Rick Millheim
Jams- Diesel-Alan P., Emma-Jerry Y, Ozzie-Alan P, Dakota- Mark M. , Nikki-Alan P

Amat. last series: 12,15,23,29,33--5 total


----------



## mjolnir (Nov 21, 2004)

Congratulations Jerry and Cree - that also qualifies this fine team for the National Open.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats to Team Younglove and to Dakota and Mark!

Andy


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Way to go Jerry !!!!!!!!!!

Team Younglove strikes again. Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

New AFC!!

AFC CAFC Maxfly's Lumpy wins the amateur!!!

Congrats to my hubby for fulfilling two of your goals in one weekend!!

Barb


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Way to Go Barb and Jerry!!! What wonderful news


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

byounglove said:


> New AFC!!
> 
> AFC CAFC Maxfly's Lumpy wins the amateur!!!
> 
> ...


Yeah to you guys!

Barb, you need to tell us the story behind the name!


----------



## Bob Meier (Jan 8, 2004)

Congratulations to everyone and especially to Jerry, Barb, Cree and Lumpy. Wow what a weekend for you guys.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

WooHoo Lumpy!!

Andy


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Congrats Jerry & Barb!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Connie Swanson (May 31, 2005)

Congrats to Jerry & Barb: looks like Lumpy is one of those bitches that come off an injury & litter strong!!! Kind of sweet after her tough spring, eh? And good for Cree as well.

Also congrats to Peter on your Derby win!! Wanna shoot flyers this week?-- .......Bill will shoot for us.....

Connie


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

byounglove said:


> New AFC!!
> 
> AFC CAFC Maxfly's Lumpy wins the amateur!!!
> 
> ...


Whooo Hoooo!!! Congrats! It sure was good seeing you two again.

Angie


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Good on you Team Younglove!


----------



## Don Bovers (Oct 12, 2008)

Congratulations Jerry and Barb.
What a weekend!
What a Year !!!!!


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Any Q results?


----------



## Geoff Buckius (Feb 3, 2004)

Bait said:


> Any Q results?



you're a goof


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Yeah, I am, but I heard someone I know who owns a dog named Quikk won the Q with Rick Millheim handling. That owner would be Geoff Buckius. And someone else I know got 4th in the Q with Reboot. and her name would be Megan Baker. Congratulations to all! Was hoping to get the rest of the placements, but doesn't seem to be posted anywhere. 
Bait


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Yes, I agree with Bait...what about the Q? It's a major stepping stone and it wasn't mentioned at all. Results please.


----------



## weebegoldens (Jan 25, 2005)

1st Strawberry Quikk -Rick Millheim/Geoff Buckius (Lab)
2nd CK's Spike - Mark Mosher (Lab)
3rd Goldbriars Gator Raider*** Dottie Wattleworth/Joe Wattleworth (Golden)
4th Ctrl Alt Del CDX, MH, RE, NA, NF, NAJ, WCX Megan Baker/Tom Lehr (Golden)
RJam - Adirondac Tea for Two WC ** Tony Zappia (Golden)
Jam - CK's Pike's Big Papi - Marion Boulton Stroud/ Mark Mosher (lab)

Geoff's dog really slammed the last series.. It was very pretty to watch as a lot of dogs had issues..


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks, Megan. And again, Congrats!


----------



## Glynn Matthews (Jun 10, 2003)

Congrats to the Younglove's for Open 2nd and the Am win

Congrats to Geoff on the Q win

Congrats to Tony Zappia on the RJ in the Q

Congrats to Peter on the Derby win

Congrats to Warren on the Derby 2nd

Glynn


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Megan...congrats to all...especially...3-4-RJ...no bias though!


----------



## tzappia (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks to the Q judges - Tom Hawley and Ron LaDuke for setting up and judging a challenging, yet fair stake!!!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Way to go, Jerry and Barb with Cree and Lumpy! What a nice weekend!

Super going, Alvin, on the open - another nice job.

Also, congratulations to Peter on the Derby win!

Rita


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

Tony,
Way to go finishing the Q. The last test was a doozy.
I hope someone took a picture of you & your dog!:mrgreen:


----------



## Jim Drager (Jun 12, 2005)

Congrats to Megan and Das Boot! (Reboot)!

Its great to see a true owner/handler/amatuer with a nice dog get in the ribbons!

Way to go Cousin-ette!

Jim


----------



## tzappia (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks Scott! The only images ever taken of me and my dog are generally taken with cell phone cameras..... Actually, I lent my camera to Tom Hawley last year while I was running Tea in a Derby and he captured a great image of Tea bent over taking a poop on her return from a mark with a duck in her mouth.... what more can I say...


----------

